# ADBA, Norman OK May 7-8



## apbtproud

Okay so who is going? 
This will be my first time showing in ADBA ring. 
I know my lil bitch wont be as conditioned as how she should be, its a last minute so I have 3 1/2 wks to go. But I am going first to have fun, secondly to see how she does, speak to the judges and thirdly meet new friends. 
I can't wait.. So lets see who is going, 

_89ER/PARKER COUNTY APBTC (OK)
Saturday, May 07, 2011
Location: Cleveland County Fairgrounds

The 89er/Parker County APBTC join together to host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Cleveland County Fairgrounds in Norman, OK. Please contact Randy/Annie 405-872-8618 or 405-651-7410, or Elaine 405-550-6590

Judges:
Saturday AM - Nathan Pilgrim
Saturday PM - Rodger Scott
Sunday AM - Sharon Sundy
Sunday PM - Michelle Falcon_

and because I am new to this.. Question is the fee to pre-register different then to pay day of?


----------



## bahamutt99

You know I'ma be there.


----------



## Rudy4747

we'll be there.


----------



## 9361

I am hoping to go but it's a pretty long drive, to just watch. I'd be down for it, don't know if the Ol man would be.


----------



## LadyRampage

I'll be there!! looking forward to seeing everyone!!


----------



## Rudy4747

LR I don't know how many are in your club But I have been meaning to offer any help with the show If you guys need it.


----------



## apbtproud

Sweet, Can't wait to meet yall. 
I can't wait to gooooooo... :woof:


----------



## rosesandthorns

I'll be there1


----------



## LadyRampage

Thank you Rudy!! I'll pass it on, we have a meeting on Saturday!! We started out the year with only like 3 or 4 people, but the last few meetings have had more and more people coming to help out!! I'm soooo glad!!!

Megan if things go right I'll have a couple of my colby pups there so your more than welcome to show one of them all weekend if you get to come down!!


----------



## bahamutt99

Terra got her booster shot today. We'll see in a few weeks if I can get her in respectable shape.


----------



## JayHawk

We will be there with Preacher and Calypso


----------



## 9361

LadyRampage said:


> Thank you Rudy!! I'll pass it on, we have a meeting on Saturday!! We started out the year with only like 3 or 4 people, but the last few meetings have had more and more people coming to help out!! I'm soooo glad!!!
> 
> Megan if things go right I'll have a couple of my colby pups there so your more than welcome to show one of them all weekend if you get to come down!!


We are talking about it! I think Andrew is a bit into dog shows now.


----------



## LadyRampage

LOL!! thats the way to do it, get him alllll interested... he needs to show a dog!!


----------



## Rudy4747

I'll be there. I am excited, see everyone soon.


----------



## Axiom

We are trying to make the Sat. shows but cant stay for Sunday


----------



## Bruce TGPs

We will be there with probably 3 show and 4 WP dogs, love these shows being so close back to back


----------



## 9361

We will be there!  I can't waiiiit!!! I can't wait to see all of you again and hopefully some more I have yet to meet!


----------



## JayHawk

The Van is all loaded, Just have to stop by the bank in the a.m. and take out a second mortgage on the house so I can fill the gas tank


----------



## bahamutt99

I'll be leaving here Friday evening after work. Got my stuff all bagged up and ready to load the car. Kinda nice only toting one dog.


----------



## apbtproud

I wasn't able to go after all.. 
Anyone have pics? and results


----------



## JayHawk

had a great time in Norman,we got to see alot of old friends and make some new friends and seen ALOT of really nice dogs.
show results sat. Calypso took a 2nd and a 1st, Preacher took a 1st
sun. Calypso took two 3rds and Preacher took a 1st


----------



## 9361

I have pics, I will get them up later today.


----------



## bahamutt99

I have a lot of pics to go through. Tired after driving in at 1:30 and getting up for work at 5. I'll do it when I can.


----------



## 9361

JayHawk said:


> had a great time in Norman,we got to see alot of old friends and make some new friends and seen ALOT of really nice dogs.
> show results sat. Calypso took a 2nd and a 1st, Preacher took a 1st
> sun. Calypso took two 3rds and Preacher took a 1st


Hey it was good meeting you! Congrats on your wins! You had some really nice dogs.  We didn't get out of there til about 11:30 pm last night!


----------



## apbtmom76

I do have to do a little bragging of my own, I showed a members dog at this show and she got a 2nd and a 3rd, not bad for only her second show, since I have no net I cannot uplaod my pics, but the ones from Tx are on my FB. It was so awesome to meet some new ppl and see all the others, Goo I am so glad I came to get you, I had a blast


----------



## 9361

I had a great time too TT.


----------



## apbtmom76

I am sooo ready to for the NM show, and then Nationals. Jayhawk please make sure you talk to me next time you are at a show when I am, would love to meet you and the dogs. I love doing this stuff, I am tired as all get out when I get home but would NOT trade any of it for one single second.


----------



## 9361

apbtmom76 said:


> I am sooo ready to for the NM show, and then Nationals. Jayhawk please make sure you talk to me next time you are at a show when I am, would love to meet you and the dogs. I love doing this stuff, I am tired as all get out when I get home but would NOT trade any of it for one single second.


He sat right next to us all day on Saturday.


----------



## apbtmom76

hahahah OMG I had NOOOOOO idea that's who that was, dang dude you should have said something. I am such a tard sometimes. It was great chatting with you cause we did chat a little. hahah thanks Goo, wish you would have told me as well lmaooooo


----------



## bahamutt99

If anyone who isn't already on there wants to friend me on Facebook, I posted about 200 pics from this event. 

Lindsay Dugan | Facebook


----------

